# Stowa Seatime Carbon



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've had this a few weeks now (took ages to come in due to a factory move by Stowa, and then Baselword), and I've been enjoying it hugely.










I've had a Seatime before and had always planned to get another, on a whim I decided to go for the carbon dial version.










Rather glad I did! I've had one carbon dial before, an Omega Speedy Racing, and didn't bond with it. Mainly I think the dial was a bit too shiny and overpowered the dial markings a little. The Stowa seems to use a less garish carbon weave, and has bolder dial markings, so seems to work.










Adds some nice texture and depth to the watch. The red accents on the date wheel and seconds hand help as well 

I went for the rubber strap this time out, mainly for budget reasons, but I think I prefer it on the rubber to the bracelet (despite the fact the Stowa bracelet is superb), probably because it seems to fit my wrist better. The endlinks on the Stowa bracelet extend the length of the case sufficiently that it's probably a bit big for me.

The only non-standard item I chose was the bezel. The regular carbon has a plain steel bezel, whereas this is the Prodiver bezel (which they substituted at no charge), which I think balances the design better (and adds a lumed point at 12). One of the great things about the Seatime is the ease of swapping bezels, so I know I'll be adding a couple of different colours in the future to vary the look a bit.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I like everything about it apart from the date wheel 

Would look better white IMO but can see why your pleased with it


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That's a beaut. Enjoy it.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Great photos, Dave, and thanks for posting them (at last!). I just love the dial on the Seatime - the way you can't really tell whether it's retro or ultra-modern. It's just a very neat bit of design, imo - and super-easy to read. I would probably go for the standard ss version all the way through... but I like the funkiness of your layout. Enjoy! :tongue2:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Great photos and great looking watch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

love the case and bezel but not too keen on the dial esp the printing. Stowa are making some bloody B) watches.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Lovely watch mate, I have toyed with the idea of a new Stowa for a while (then again I've toyed with the idea of several new watches  )


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice additon Dave, and white on red date wheel that has to be a first I reckon :thumbsup:


----------



## koimaster (May 13, 2008)

very nice pick-up.


----------



## Joppers (Dec 29, 2008)

That is superb, particularly the carbon dial!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Chukas said:


> Great photos and great looking watch


& 1 - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------

